# Download sounds?



## vacoyotehunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can download some good sounds for a coyote call?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Here you go.
http://www.western-rivers.com/index.htm


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

ND_RC
are you going through a divorce or something? You have everything but the kitchen sink for sale under your link? Why are you selling a good deal of your hunting stuff? You know you'll need it sometime. This looks like the bad news of us loosing one of our brothers in the hunting world either you getting divorced or getting married  :eyeroll:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Nope, I don't think she is leaving. 

Just downsizing some hobbies to take up new ones.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

ND_RC Wow when my cat heard the bobcat in distress it went wild!!


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

here's what I use www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm


----------

